
British Library Helps Lock Down More Knowledge - monkeygrinder
http://www.computerworlduk.com/community/blogs/index.cfm?entryid=2785&blogid=14
======
alexandros
I guess that's a novel open source monetisation model. Make it open source,
but dependent on boatloads of proprietary products.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
It's not that novel. As open source has become mainstream you'll find nearly
every proprietary platform maker talking about how great "open source" is as a
way to build on top of their proprietary system.

